# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Ja kush e varros pavaresine e Kosoves dhe demton Shqiperine

## Shën Albani

* Dictionnaire Mondial de l'Islamisme - Plon, 2002 - me autorë Khattar Abou Diab, Patrick Karam, Richard Labeviere, Julien Larierge, Olivier Roy, Antoine Sfeire, në bashkëpunim me Les Cahiers de l'Orient. 


Lexoni kete shkrim me vemendje dhe do t´i nxirrni perfundimet tuaja. Arabet ndertojne 200 xhami ne Shqiperi. Edhe ne kete forum kemi njerze te paguar sic shkruan ai liber francez... Disa shqiptare jane ngirur si lugeter kunder ardhmerise se kombit...

Pvaresine e Kosoves e varrosin fosilet zallore...dhe ata qe i jane betuar sulltan Muratit e Mehmetit...

Dikur ne ish Jugoasllavi kendohej : " Shoku Tito ne te betohemi, se nga rruga jote nuk do te largohemi!" Sot lakejt i kane hjekur Titon dhe kane vene Muratin dhe tingellon keshtu: " Asker Murat, ne te betohemi, se nga rruga jote kurre nuk largohemi!!!"  Disa skllever nuk munden pa Pronar!!!!



***Sipas konceptit mesjetar islamik bota ndahej në dy pjesë: Dar-al-Islam (territoret e Islamit) dhe Dar-al-Harb (vendet në luftë, ose vendet kundër të cilave muslimanet e kanë për detyrë të luftojnë) Pra, sipas konceptit te O.J. detyra e shqiptarëve duhet të ishte lufta për çlirimin e Ballkanit për ta kthyer atë sërish në tokë të Islamit. 





Tolerancë fetare apo papërgjegjshmëri?

Nga Pirro Misha

Tre fakte më shtynë të ulem të shkruaj. Një libër i botuar muajt e fundit në Francë, një artikull i botuar në një të përditshme në Tiranë, një pamje në sallën e pritjes të aeroportit të Tiranës. Si për të treguar se radhitja e mësipërme është e rastësishme, po e nis nga kjo e fundit. 

Aeroporti 

Aty nga fundi i muajit shtator, së bashku me mikun tim Kujtim Çashku po prisnim të vinte koha për t'u nisur, kur na zuri syri atë grup prej rreth 10 djemsh e një vajze pak a shumë të një moshe, që rrinin të veçuar në qoshen më të largët të sallës së pritjes. Në fakt të gjithë pasagjerët kthenin kokën për t'i parë. Djemtë mbanin të gjithë mjekra të gjata, ndërsa vajza ishte e mbuluar me të zeza, duke lënë jashtë vetëm sytë. Dukej që vinin nga fshati, ose nga ndonjë qytet i provincës. Nuk e di se ku shkonin... 

Libri 

E gjen sot në çdo vitrinë librarie në Francë. Titullohet "Diksioneri botëror i fondamentalizmit"*. E ka përgatitur një grup ekspertësh ndër më të njohurit në Europë për çështjet e Lindjes dhe të radikalizmit islamik. Libri synon të japë një panoramë të universit të sotëm të radikalizmit islamik. Një zë i veçantë në të i kushtohet Shqipërisë ose, që të jem më i saktë, rrezikut të fondamentalizmit në Shqiperi. Ç'thuhet aty? Në një vend si Shqipëria, që krenohet për traditën e tolerancës dhe të bashkëjetesës mes feve, prej dhjetë vjetësh po veprohet për zevendësimin e islamit tradicional me një islam të afërt me konceptet whabite - pra të islamit në një ndër format e tij më radikale që praktikohet në Arabinë Saudite, si dhe në disa nga vendet e tjera arabe të ashtuquajtura të Gjirit. Sipas librit, kjo përpjekje mbështetet me mjete të fuqishme financiare. Gjithnjë sipas librit, gjatë periudhës së parë pas hapjes së Shqipërisë (periudhë kjo e përcaktuar deri në vitin 1997) nuk synohej thjeshtë mbushja e zbrazëtisë së lënë pas nga komunizmi në institucionet përfaqësuese të bashkësisë muslimane. Në atë kohë synohej që vetë politika e vendit të orientohej drejt integrimit me bashkësinë e vendeve islamike. Si promotor kryesor i këtij projekti përmendet emri i B.Gazidedes, i cili, sipas autorëve të librit, mbante lidhje të ngushta me shërbimet e fshehta të disa vendeve arabe, si dhe me ato iraniane. Ndërkohë, vënien në jetë të projektit e morën përsipër një sërë organizatash të ashtuquajtura "bamirëse" apo "kulturore" arabe. "Në Shqipëri veprojnë, thuhet në libër, rreth 30 organizata të tilla të financuara kryesisht nga Arabia Saudite, të cilat punojnë për një objektiv që, ç'është e drejta, ato s'e kanë fshehur kurrë - ri-islamizimin e Shqipërisë." 

Libri bën një analizë të hollësishme të mënyrës se si veprojnë këto organizata, që edhe pse disi të reduktuara këto dy tre vjetët e fundit, prapë janë mjaft të pranishme. Objektivi i tyre kryesor është "çkombëtarizimi" i islamit lokal në emër të një islami "universal". Për këtë qëllim s'mjafton thjeshtë predikimi i vizionit të umës**, por kërkohet të nxiten ndjenjat antiperëndimore, duke shfrytëzuar pasigurinë apo zhgënjimin e natyrshëm që ndjejnë shumë njerëz në kushtet e çoroditjes që sjellin ndryshimet rrënjësore dhe kriza e tranzicionit. Në fakt mënyra se si veprojnë këto organizata është tepër e sofistikuar. Nga njëra anë ato ushtrojnë presion mbi grupe të caktuara të popullsisë për të arritur atë çka ata e konsiderojnë sjellje "islamike" - gratë të mbulohen, fëmijtë të ndjekin shkolla kuranike, meshkujt të mbajnë mjekër etj. Mjeti më efektiv i presionit mbetet e ashtuquajtura ndihmë 'bamirëse' ekonomike e sociale. Në fillim kjo iu jepet të varfërve, jetimëve, nevojtarëve e pakushtëzuar, pastaj gradualisht kalohet në privilegjimin financiar e materjal të atyre që ndjekin porositë. Së fundi, jo rrallë, ndihma bëhet krejtësisht e kushtëzuar. Një rëndësi e posaçme i kushtohet hapjes së shkollave islamike me mësues, së paku fillimisht, arabë, furnizimit me literaturë propagandistike të përkthyer në shqip, si dhe dërgimi i të rinjve shqiptarë për shkollim në vendet arabe. Këta të fundit zenë një vend të rëndësishëm në planet afatmesme të këtyre organizatave, sidomos për realizimin e objektivit të shkatërrimit të trashëgimisë fetare e historike lokale. Synimi është që të vendosen në institucionet e bashkësisë muslimane shqiptare. Po të njëjtit qëllim i shërben dhe ndryshimi i specifikës arkitekturore të xhamive të trashëguara nga Perandoria Otomane - ndërhyrja shkon deri në dekoracionin e tyre të brendshëm - për t'i zevëndësuar ato me austeritetin e rreptë whabist. (Por kjo e fundit, për mendimin tim, është sidoqoftë një temë më vete, sepse diskutimi mund të shtrihet dhe në stilin e kishave ortodokse që po ndërtohen në vend.). Sipas librit, NGO-të e Arabisë Saudite kanë ngritur deri tani mbi 200 xhami të tilla në Shqiperi, me një stil krejt të ndryshëm nga ai tradicional. Në pjesën kushtuar Shqipërisë përmenden, ç'është e vërteta, shumë detaje, emra organizatash e individësh, lidhjet e tyre direkte apo indirekte me qarqe radikale apo dhe fondamentaliste e terroriste. Një vend, ndonëse jo shumë i madh, i kushtohet dhe veprimtarisë së organizatave apo fondacioneve të ndryshme bamirëse, fetare apo kulturore iraniane, që veprojnë në Shqipëri në drejtim të bektashinjëve, si dhe atyre fetare turke. Kosova dhe Maqedonia kanë kapituj më vete. 

Artikulli (dhe interneti) 

Pak a shumë në të njëjtën kohë që më ra në dorë ky libër, në një të përditshme të Tiranës botohet shkrimi me titull "Al-Mustafa kundër Ervinit" (Tema, 8 shtator 2002.) Autori i shkrimit quhet Olsi Jazexhi, një emër që ndeshet here pas here kohët e fundit në këtë gazetë. Eshtë një artikull shqetësues. Jo thjeshtë për mllefin e madh, që s'do përbënte ndonjë çudi në panoramën e shtypit shqiptar, sesa për gjuhën e referencat që përdor. Një gjuhë e huajtur nga universitetet e fanatizmit e radikalizmit islamik. Sa për të sqaruar lexuesit, duhet shtuar se ky artikull u botua si një ndërhyrje e autorit në një polemikë të zhvilluar aso kohe mes Mustafa Nanos dhe Ervin Hatibit për çështjen e muslimanizmit të shqiptarëve, një polemikë, që pavarësisht nga tema "delikate" apo ndonjë fjalë a shprehje e pavend, mendoj se ishte krejt normale. Pa bërë komente, do mjaftohem duke cituar nga artikulli. Olsi Jazexhi i sulet Mustafa Nanos, duke e akuzuar se bën pjesë në "renegatët besëthyes Perëndimofilë që ngrenë lart flamujt e pederastisë, feminizmit, anti-maskulizmit, antishqiptarizimit, antinacionalizmit dhe çfarë të urdhërojë blloku më i fortë i kohës." Për shkruesin e artikullit armiqtë e vërtetë të shqiptarëve na qenkan "Imperializmi kristiano-europian dhe mashat e tij." "Varfëria akute e këtij populli dhe përdhosja që Europa Kristjane i ka bërë dhe i bën atij prej 100 vjetësh, shkruan O.J. në "Tema", ka shtyrë dhe shumë jetimë te civilizmit Osman të Shqipërisë që të marrin vendin e renegatit. Viktimat shqiptare nga kryqëzata Europiane sot shihen përballë ambasadave greke dhe italiane në Tiranë." Ose më tej: "Mustafa Nano ka lindur në shekullin e XX-të, kur shqiptarët në vend që të dëbojnë princat kristjanë në Dar-al-Islam..., janë detyruar që të dëbohen nga trojet e tyre amtare në Kosovë, Çamëri, Mal te Zi dhe Maqedoni...Në sh.XX dhe XXI, shqiptarët nuk janë më mbrojtës të nderit të civilizimit Islamik, siç ishin në kohë të Hajredin Barbarosës. Në këtë shekull ata janë kthyer në prostituta të semaforëve të Kristendomit perëndimor." Besoj se mjafton. Gjuha e O.J. është një shartim termash modernë me koncepte të dala nga mesjeta, si Dar-al-Islam***, luftëra të shenjta, princër të krishterë (emërtimi i vendeve të sotme ballkanike), kryqëzata etj. Një hibridizim paradoksal mes demagogjisë panislamiste, aludimeve pseudohistorike e hiles tashmë të njohur pseudonacionaliste, që e ndeshim jo rralle vitet e fundit, kur teorira të tilla mundohen të bëhen të besueshme duke i veshur me një vello nacionaliste. 

S'është e vështirë ta kuptosh zanafillën e një gjuhë të tillë krejt të huaj për mendësinë shqiptare! Eshtë pak a shumë e njëjta përzjerje që gjen në mesazhet e Bin Ladenit, kur veprimet e tij tashmë të njohura përligjen duke iu referuar imperializimit kristian, kryqëzatave mesjetare, apo ngjarjeve të tjera historike, të ndodhura kushedi se kur. Sigurisht, me këtë s'dua të bëj asnjë aludim të pavend. Po mendoj se nëse vërtet po kalohet në një faze kur propagandues të një fantizmi të tillë fetar, apo të internacionalizmit islamik s'janë më thjeshtë misionarët arabë, por qytetarë shqiptarë, atëhere ndodhemi para një rreziku që s'mund të injorohet. Një rrezik, ç'është e vërteta, ende margjinal, por që mund të bëhet shqetësues në se dukurive të tilla s'i kundërvihet askush. Të kuptohemi, këtu s'është fjala thjeshtë për artikujt e një të riu të kthyer nga studimet në Malajzi, që në fund të fundit ka të drejtën e tij të botojë atë që mendon. Të ishte me kaq, as që do t'ia vlente të përmendej. Por çështja, për fat të keq, nuk është kaq e thjeshtë. Për kë dëshiron të mësojë diç më shumë për këtë temë e këshilloj të kërkojë në internet. Le të klikojë psh., sa për fillim, emrin e Olsi Jazexhiut nga faqja personale e të cilit në internet mund të kalohet në sërë linkesh që ai rekomandon dhe do të kuptojë se artikulli i mësipërm s'është veçse maja e ajsbergut, nën të cilin fshihet një realitet më kompleks, plot me të papritura. Do njihesh psh me një sërë qendrash mjaft aktive (e me sa duket mirë të financuara, shumë syresh në Maqedoni), që përhapin një mori materjalesh propagandistike në shqip për variantin arab të islamit, përpjekje të shumta për revizionimin e plotë të asaj që njihet si histori e shqiptarëve, duke hedhur baltë mbi thuajse gjithë figurat qendrore të saj, që nga Skenderbeu, P.Bogdani, deri tek Fan Noli e Fishta, për t'i zevëndësuar ato me figura të tipit Haxhi Qamili. Ka studime qindrafaqshe, polemika, tjerrje fetare, ose kureshti të tilla si p.sh. stemën apo flamurin që na paska patur Haxhi Qamili. Historia, ç'është e vërteta, mbetet një terren i preferuar. Duhet krijuar një histori tjetër që shqiptarët të binden se vendi i tyre natyral është në Lindje, aleancat e tyre të natyrshme janë ato me vendet islamike, ndërsa armiku, sigurisht, Europa e pafe dhe Perëndimi. Një botë e tërë paralele ku punojnë shumë njerëz për të vënë në qarkullim një informacion alternativ (e jo pak disinformacion) të përditshëm nga Shqipëria, Kosova, Maqedonia, diaspora e sidomos vëllezërit e një feje në Dar-al-Islam. Mund të lexosh psh, të përkthyera në shqip materjalet e konferencës së fundit Islamike, fjalimin e mbajtur nga ministri i jashtem i Malajzisë apo Arabisë Saudite, apo pse jo edhe thirrje për xhihad në s'di cilin ishull të arqipelagut indonezian. 

A ekziston tek ne rreziku i arabizimit të Islamit? 

Paraqita disa fakte dhe tani është më se e natyrshme të bëhet pyetja: A ka vend edhe tek ne për atë shqetësim që shprehu para pak javësh shkrimtari dhe publicisti shqiptar nga Maqedonia Kim Mehmeti kur në një takim në Tiranë me njerëz të letrave foli për rrezikun e arabizimit të Islamit shqiptar! Natyrisht, ai i referohej Maqedonisë. Ai e bëri këtë koment, duke iu përgjigjur pyetjes se si shpjegohej që një pjesë e madhe e botimeve shqip nga Maqedonia të ekspozuara në panairin e fundit të librit në Tiranë, ishin libra propagande fetare arabe. Vetë Kimi është besimtar, ai foli ndërkohë dhe për rolin e rëndësishëm që ka luajtur feja në kontekstin maqedon si një faktor që mbrojti shqiptarët nga asimilimi. Por, sipas tij, kjo s'duhet të bëjë të mbyllen sytë përpara një situate që mund të ketë pasoja në radhë të parë për shqiptarët. 

A ka vend, pra, të flasim për një rrezik të tillë edhe në Shqipëri? 

Sigurisht, situata ne Shqipëri ndryshon jo pak nga ajo në Maqedoni. Në fakt dukuri si ato që përmënda s'kanë të bëjnë aspak me bashkësinë muslimane shqiptare, apo institucionet e saj përfaqësues, që mbeten shembuj të traditës të tolerancës fetare. Kushdo që e njeh sot Shqipërinë e di se fakte të tilla janë margjinale dhe aspak përfaqësues të realitetit fetar në Shqipëri. Por kjo s'do të thotë se për to duhet heshtur. Përvoja e popujve të tjerë na tregon se toleranca dhe bashkëjetesa fetare është një lule e çmuar, por edhe e brishtë, e cila thahet e prishet, po s'u tregua kujdesi i duhur. 

Në se i besojmë tablosë që na jep libri francez atëhere ka vërtet arësye për t'u shqetësuar, në mos për sot, për nesër. Jo se shqiptarët do u kthekan nga sot në nesër në fanatikë, por sepse problemeve tona do t'iu shtohet një tjetër problem, ndoshta më i vështiri, kur ke parasysh peshën e madhe që është duke marrë në boten përreth faktori fetar. Sigurisht, s'jam në gjendje të gjykoj faktet e sjella nga libri, por diçka e di: disa gjëra i kemi parasysh. Para syve tanë sa vinë e shtohen në rrugët e Tiranës të rinjtë mjekëroshë apo vajzat e mbuluara. Disa vite më parë kalimtarët kthenin kokën me çudi kur shihnin rrugës ndonjë vajzë të mbuluar, tani me ç'duket askujt s'i bën më përshtypje. 

Diçka për çështjen shamive dhe të mjekrave 

Në të vërtetë bëhet fjalë ende për një pakicë thuajse të papërfillshme. E megjithatë, fjala s'është thjeshtë tek mjekra që mbajnë ca të rinj, apo shamija me të cilën mbulohen ndoca vajza. Problem është mendësia që këto simbole jo rallë përfaqësojnë. Disa pedagogë të Fakultetit Gjuhë Letërsi më tregonin për një studente kokëmbuluar që kishte dalë nga klasa sepse sipas saj feja ia ndalonte të dëgjonte kur aty flitej për Naim Frashërin, ndërsa një tjetër kishte refuzuar tezën e provimit ngaqë në të i kishte rënë të fliste për Fishtën. E pra është absurde që shembuj të tillë fanatizmi, që duhen analizuar e kuptuar, kalohen thjeshtë si ca çudira kureshtare! Në të vërtetë njerëzit edhe diskutojnë, por privatisht, sepse është krijuar një ide sikur për çështje të tilla është mirë të mos debatohet publikisht. Të kuptohemi, s'jam për kalimin në ekstrem, duke mos lejuar p.sh. hyrjen në institucionet publike të grave të mbuluar, apo burrave me mjekër alla islamikçe, siç ndodh bie fjala në Turqi. Po ashtu do të ishte një marrëzi që të shohim tek çdo i ri me mjekër, apo vajzë e mbuluar një fanatik. Në fund të fundit toleranca për kë mendon ndryshe bën pjesë në sistemin e vlerave të qytetërimit europian që kërkojmë të bëjmë tonin. Por kjo tolerance s'duhet të na bëjë të druhemi të hapim nje debat, ku të tregohet se mbulimi me shami, apo mbajtja e mjekrës në një formë të caktuar që dallon besimtarët e disa vendeve arabe, më shumë se sa kërkesë e fesë, është pjesë e një konteksti kulturor që ndryshon krejtësisht nga yni. Këto dukuri janë pjesë e kontekstit social e kulturor të disa vendeve që, duke evidentuar diferencën nga kultura perëndimore, rreken të afirmojnë identitetin e tyre. Eshtë fjala për vende që prej dekadash, për një sërë arësyesh që s'është vendi këtu t'i shtjellojmë, kalojnë një krizë sociale, ekonomike, kulturore, për të cilën ata ia venë fajin Perëndimit dhe pikërisht për këtë arësye refuzojnë modelet e simbolet perëndimore. Eshtë një dukuri që s'e ndeshim për herë të parë në historinë moderne. Veshja është shpesh shenja e parë e pranimit apo refuzimit të modeleve. Në Indi p.sh. gjëja e parë që bëri Mahatma Gandhi, kur nisi lëvizjen e tij kundër anglezëve, ishte braktisja e xhaketës dhe kravatës për t'u veshur me robën tradicionale indiane. Mao Ce Duni ndaloi veshjen euopiane, duke imponuar uniformën "revolucionare". Në Iran, pas revolucionit islamik të Khomeinit, masa e parë e ndërmarrë ishte imponimi i një stili të caktuar veshjeje dhe sidomos mbulimi i grave. Pra, kemi të bëjmë me simbolikën e një reagimi antiperëndimor e antieuropian, ku feja s'është veçse një pretekst, një element për të arritur mobilizimin emotiv në një projekt që në thelb mbetet politik. A s'ia vlen të hapet ky debat? 

Çështja e imazhit 

Sigurisht, është një shqetësim që s'ka arëye pse të fshihet. Një vend si Shqipëria s'ka asnjë interes që të perceptohet si një vend islamik. Aq më tepër po të kihet parasysh konteksti i sotëm botëror! Këtu s'është fjala thjeshtë për pragmatizëm, por për t'i bërë botës të njohur realitetin e Shqipërisë si një vend multikonfesional, që s'e identifikon veten me asnjë fe. Të sqarohet se nuk ka sens ta quash Shqipërinë një vend të moderuar islamik (siç bënte "The Economist" veç pak javë më parë), duke iu referuar të dhënave të shtatëdhjetë vjetëve të shkuar, sepse Shqipëria e 2003 është e ndryshme nga ajo e 1938, nga ku vinë të dhënat e fundit për përkatësinë fetare. Sa janë njerëzit sot në Shqipëri që nuk identifikohen me asnjë fe? Po numuri i martesave të përzjera? Të ç'feje duhen llogaritur fëmijtë e dalë nga këto martesa! Por më kryesorja është që Shqipëria është sot një vend që mund të merret si shembull i bashkëjetesës fetare. Një vend ku vetë Islami s'ka asnjë lidhje me shfaqjet e fanatizmit që gjen sot në disa vende. Islami shqiptar është dhe duhet të mbetet pjesë integrale e qytetërimit europian. Kjo duhet bërë e ditur. 

Tek shkruaj këto fjalë më vjen ndërment reagimi i Faik Konicës më 1936, (aso kohe ambasador i Shqipërisë në Uashington) kur tek po shihte një dokumentar kushtuar Shqipërisë, dëgjon ta quajnë Shqipërinë vend musliman. "Pastaj gati sa nuk brofa nga vendi nga habija...shkruan ai. Shqipëria nuk është një vend musliman. Ajo është një vend me tre besime dhe pikërisht për shkak të kësaj rrethane nuk ka fe shtetërore...Me zgjimin e kombësive në Europë dhe kur gojëtaria e Gledstonit kishte ngritur kundër turqve një lëvizje të krahasueshme me kryqëzatat në mesjete, grekët dhe serbët, këta fqinjë të ndershëm të Shqipërisë, nuk vonuan të rroknin përfitimin që do të nxirnin po të ngatërrohej feja me kombësinë. Në çdo rast vihej gishti mbi fenë myslimane, që e kishte një pjesë e madhe e shqiptarëve pas pushtimit, dhe në sajë të "hipnotizimit nga përsëritja", kishte shpresa që bota do bëhej të besonte se shqiptarët na ishin "turq"." 

Me që jemi tek tema e imazhit, a s'është koha që Shqipëria të sqarojë një herë e mirë ambiguitetin e saj të zgjatur në lidhje me antarësinë në Konferencën Islamike! Dikur, ngurimi për të dalë nga kjo organizatë përligjej me nevojën e votave të vendeve arabe kur votoheshin rezolutat për Kosovën në OKB. Siç dihet, kur erdhi koha e luftës së Kosovës pikërisht këto vende mbajtën qendrime në mos kundërshtuese, nga më të ftohtat përsa i takon ndërhyrjes ndërkombëtare në Kosovë. Atëhere, ç'e përligj vazhdimin e qëndrimit në këtë konferencë! 

Në vend të përfundimeve 

Në fakt, sot për sot gjykoj se s'ka arësye serioze për të venë alarmin. Ajo që të shqetëson është indiferenca e papërgjegjëshme e qeveritarëve dhe, në përgjithësi, e elitave intelektuale e politike për një problem që që nga Rilindja e këtej konsiderohej si një ndër problemet që meritonte vemendjen më të madhe pikërisht për potencialin përçarës që mbartte, duke qënë në të njëjtën kohë një terren lehtësisht i manipulueshëm nga jashtë. Unë s'bëj pjesë ndër adhuruesit e periudhës së Zogut, përkundrazi, e megjithatë gjykoj se sot kemi ç'të mësojmë nga politika që ndoqi Zogu në çështjen e fesë. I vetëdijshëm për "problemin e trashëguar fetar" Zogu bëri çmos që kisha ortodokse të bëhej autoqefale, që prirjet autonomiste të katolikëve të mbaheshin nën kontroll, dhe muslimanët sunitë shqiptarë të veçoheshin nga çdo ndikim nga jashtë, për t'u futur në rrugën e reformimit e modernitetit. Për të neutralizuar çdo problem, Zogu mbante nën kontroll të rreptë shkollat fetare, duke kufizuar shumë numurin e tyre, dhe mbi të gjitha s'lejonte subvencionimet e institucioneve fetare nga jashtë, pa aprovim të qeverisë. (Konferenca e bashkësisë sunite shqiptare e vitit 1923 mori një sërë vendimesh të rëndësishme në drejtim të reformimit dhe europianizimit të islamit shqiptar.) A s'është, pra, koha që shteti shqiptar të hartojë një politikë të qartë në çështjen e fesë, duke u ndërgjegjësuar se kjo është një fushë që s'mund të lihet jashtë vemendjes në emër të bindjes naïve se ne shqiptarët na qënkemi ca qënie të veçanta, të lindura me një tolerancë fetare, të cilës s'ka armik që i bën dot gjë! Kaq e vështirë qenka të kuptohet që lënia shkolla fetare janë diçka që s'mund të lihet jashtë vemendjes! Që shteti detyrimisht duhet të vendosë nën kontroll subvencionimet e ardhura nga jashtë, sidomos mënyrën se si përdoren! Çka kërkon, sigurisht, që institucioneve fetare t'iu krijohen kushtet për të qenë të pavarura financiarisht, duke iu kthyer atyre me prioritet pronat e trashëguara. Përndryshe, çdo përpjekje për të shmangur cilëndo bashkësi fetare e institucionet e tyre nga tradita jonë e bashkëjetesës e tolerancës fetare mund të jetë me pasoja të paparashikueshme. Traditat tona fetare janë një pasuri që duhet ta ruajmë, një ndër ato vlera që me mburrje mund t'ia ofrojmë edhe vetë Europës, në rrugën tonë drejt integrimit. Në realitetin shqiptar ka shumë nevojë për tolerancë, por toleranca s'duhet kthyer në papërgjegjshmëri. 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


** Umma - Fjalë arabe që do të thotë bashkësi e muslimaneve. 

***Sipas konceptit mesjetar islamik bota ndahej në dy pjesë: Dar-al-Islam (territoret e Islamit) dhe Dar-al-Harb (vendet në luftë, ose vendet kundër të cilave muslimanet e kanë për detyrë të luftojnë) Pra, sipas konceptit te O.J. detyra e shqiptarëve duhet të ishte lufta për çlirimin e Ballkanit për ta kthyer atë sërish në tokë të Islamit. 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Burimi: Shekulli 

Forumi do te bente mire disa mjekrroshave ne kete forum tua ndalonte propagandimin!!!!

----------


## Nika

Shën Albani,
Piro Misha është i paguar nga Sorosi, që përkrahë të majten dhe armiqtë tanë.
Sipas meje nuk e kanë religjionet fajin për të qenë e ushtruar ekstremizem e dhunë, por ata që e keqpërdorin fenë dhe me të i arsyetojn veprimet e veta kriminale.
Ka ortodoksë që punojn kundër Shqipërisë e Kombit, ka katolikë dhe myslimanë.
Ortodkset me në krye dreqin Janullatos dhe të gjithë ata priftërinj që e përkrahin dhe ata besimtarë që thonë se janë grekër dhe punojn kundër Kombit Shqiptar.
Katolikocentristët që shkruajn e predikojn se të gjithë shqiptarët duhet të kthehen në të krishterë janë ekstremistë dhe të dëmshëm.
Edhe ata myslimanë që përkrahin ekstremizmin (ndoshta ata e kanë vrarë z. Tivarin?) që propagandojn intolerancën dhe dëshirojn ta arabizojn islamin tonë janë të dëmshëm.
Na duhet si buka tolenanca, bashkëjetesa, mirëkuptimi dhe Dashuria në mes të gjithë Shqiptarëve.
Na duhet edhe të zhdukim lokalizmat, dallimet toskë - gegë, jug - veri, etj.

----------


## Nika

Shën Albani,
Piro Misha është i paguar nga Sorosi, që përkrahë të majten dhe armiqtë tanë.
Sipas meje nuk e kanë religjionet fajin për të qenë e ushtruar ekstremizem e dhunë, por ata që e keqpërdorin fenë dhe me të i arsyetojn veprimet e veta kriminale.
Ka ortodoksë që punojn kundër Shqipërisë e Kombit, ka katolikë dhe myslimanë.
Ortodkset me në krye dreqin Janullatos dhe të gjithë ata priftërinj që e përkrahin dhe ata besimtarë që thonë se janë grekër dhe punojn kundër Kombit Shqiptar.
Katolikocentristët që shkruajn e predikojn se të gjithë shqiptarët duhet të kthehen në të krishterë janë ekstremistë dhe të dëmshëm.
Edhe ata myslimanë që përkrahin ekstremizmin (ndoshta ata e kanë vrarë z. Tivarin?) që propagandojn intolerancën dhe dëshir

----------


## Shën Albani

Ke te drejte, por pjeserisht: Nese behet apel per rikthim ne krishterim, Kosova nuk demtohet, madje i permiresohet pozita,  ( perendimi eshte aty ), por nese behet thirrje, sic po behet pa pra, per arabizim, Kosova dhe Shqiperia demtohen edhe ate ne dobi te Serbise dhe Greqise!
Se ndaj muslimaneve sillen ndryshe e kane deshmuar ne Bosnje ku toleruan krijimin e Republikes serbe e cila kurre nuk ka ekzistuar, asaj kroate gjithashtu kurre nuk kishte ekzistuar, por e krijuan ne nje vend ku shumica ishte musliman. 
Ne Maqedoni shqiptaret nuk fituan ato te drejta qe fituan serbet e kroatet ne Bosnje, u pajtuam me gjysme liri dhe me pozite inferiore...ata po tregojme dallimin ne vepra, por ne ose i mbyllim syte ose nuk deshirojme ta besojme.
Islami nuk do te na kishte demtuar po te ishim ne Afrike apo Azi, por ne Evrope ka vite qe na demton!

Nuk di kush paguan Pirron , por e di se edhe Kadare ka thene dicka te tille, edhe disa intelktual nga Prishtina e Maqedonia, nadje keta ne menyre me eksplicite se sa ai i " paguari "!
NDoshta do te vije koha kur shqiptari ta kuptoje se Islami te ne eshte deshire e Sulltaneve ( e armiqeve tane ), por jo e Skenderbeut dhe e sakrifices 25 vjecare. Ndoshta nje dite shqiptari do te vetedijesohet sa te dalloj heroin kombetar  ( Skenderbeun ) nga heroi shpirteror ( Sulltani ). Edhe me sulltan edhe me Skenderbe nuk mundet! Eshte koha per korrigjim. Ne Evrope e kalon me mire si ateist, se sa si musliman. Ky eshte fakt!

----------


## Nika

Shën Albani, na dëmton vetem ekstremizmi dhe intoleranca. Nuk pajtohem me botëkuptimet Tuaja. Arabia Saudite është më myslimane se Shqipëria dhe ka marrëdhënie të mira me ShBA. Turqia është myslimane dhe është në Nato. Për Kosoven, Bosnen dhe Avganistanin Amerika hyri në luftë. Nuk do ishte keq të keshë mendime më të mira për vëllezërit tonë që për arsye të ndryshme kanë marrë fenë që kanë. Janë më të mirë se ata që përkrahin Janullatosin. Nuk jam mysliman, nuk e kanë as nevojen ti mbroj unë, por po shprehi opinionin tim sado modest.

----------


## Nika

Harrova të shtoj se pavarësimin e Kosovës më së shumti e varrosin majtistet-të kuqtë e Kosovës e Shqipërisë, që punojn për serbë e grekë.

----------


## Shën Albani

Mistik,

Ceshtja qendron ndryshe. Arabia Saudite eshte nje " koloni" amerikane. Jo vetem ajo, por te gjitha shtetet arabe qe kane nafte. Turqia eshte ne interes amerikan dhe miqesia e tyre eshte mundesi kercimi ne lindje.
Une permenda se te jesh musliman ne Afrike eshte e rendomte, mandej  ti po flet per shtete te krijuara, e Kosova nuk eshte ende e tille.
Ke te drejte se intoleranca na demton. Por, sa te duash dhe ku te duash ka njerez qe punojne per te na afruar me arabet, mu ne kete situate kur na demtojne. 
Kudo serbet jane angazhuar dhe kudo , cdo dite, ka libra e artikuj ku shkruhet mu ajo qe nuk i pelqen Evropes: " afrimi i shqiptareve me arabet dhe antiamerikanizmi! Ata tani ju kane kthyer perendimit, ne mirremi me veten dhe mendojme se Kosova u be e pavarur. Ata po punojne per ta mbajtur Kosoven brenda,  NE PO LUFTOJME NJERI TJETRIN dhe duke besuar se Kosova eshte e pavarur ( kerkojme njohje formale )nuk mirremi me thelbin, por me perralla! Ne kete ndihmojne edhe politikanet tane diletante!!!
Mjafton t´i shikosh faqet e hoxhallareve ne interent dhe te kuptosh se cka i predikojne keta xhematit! Mjafton te flasish me nje hoxhe ( Maqedoni/Kosove ) dhe do ta tregoje menjehere simpatine ndaj Bin Ladenit dhe urrejtjen ndaj amerikaneve.
Permenda me larte gjysmelirine ne Maqedoni. Standardet evropiane nuk njohin nje gjysmeliri te tille. Austriaket ne Itali ( Tiroli Jugor ) i ak te gjitha te drejtat, e jo me perqindje si te ne ( Ata ku jane 19 % te drejtat jane te kufizuara ) Sorbet ne Gjermani, pakice sllave me 40 MIJE veta, i kane te gjitha te drejtat, por ne kenaqemi gjithmone me nje diskriminim!
Nuk kam aq shume simpati ndaj te majtes, por nuk pajtohem me mendimin tend. Shkurt e shqip majtistet ne Kosove ka ndihmuar per clirim. Duhet te jemi objektiv!
Te ne nuk eshte ne pyetje e majta apo e djathta, ketu shpesh perzihen idete e tyre, te ne poltikanet nuk kane integritet dhe u mungon personaliteti. Te ne ka programe te majta e te djathta, por ne sjelljet e tyre nuk dalllohen as i majti e as i djathti. Si i majti si i djathti jane produkte te shkolles se njejte, dhe ndryshe nuk dijne te sillen!  Ata me shume jane genjeshtare se sa realist. Ata me shume imagjinojne se sa munden. Ata pikesepari pasurojne veten, pastaj mendojne per kombin, nese u mbetet kohe.
Ne akoma nuk kemi kulture demokratike dhe ne akoma kundershtarin politik e shohim si ARMIK! Ne akoma nuk kemi vije shqiptare, te qarte shqiptare. Deri tani kemi jetuar me  Pashko Vasen" Leni kishta e xhamiat...." ky mendim tani me nuk mjafton, per homogjenitetit shqiptarit i duhet kompaktesi dhe rruge cilesore, kete nuk e kemi ende, sepse jemi kokekforte! Pshko per nej shekull ka vetedijesuar shqiptarin, tanime duhet lejtmotiv tjeter qe ndihmon kombin, e hoxhallaret jane ne kundershtim me ideologjine komebetare, ata jane ne kundershtim te hapur mepolitiken shqiptare dhe vetevetiu jane shndruar ne nje kolene te peste.....

----------


## Nika

Shën Albani!
Kosova vërtetë nuk është shtet. Nuk është as koloni e Serbisë. Është në rrugë për tu bërë shtet. Nuk jam i kënaqur me politikanët tonë, as me intelektualë. Kemi shumë pseudointelektualë e pak shumë intelek. të mirëfilltë e Kombëtar. Presidenti Rugova edhe me ndonjë gabim, për mua është intelektuali e politikani më i mirë në të gjitha trojet shqiptare. Serbet, politiken, historinë etj. e kanë në themele me gënjeshtra. Ata kanë shkruar për ne se jemi edhe me bishtëra.
Ja çka shkruan Fishta për Evropën:
-Hej Europë Kurva e Motit
Si i re hasha besës Zotit
A kështu qenka shenja e qytetnisë
Me nda tokat e Shqypnisë
E me ua dhan këlyshëve të Rusisë-...
Evropa kurrë nuk na ka dashtë , as nuk na do, dhe nuk di a do na dojë?! Ajo gjithmon nën ndikimin e Rusisë ka përkrahur armiqtë tanë serbet e greket.
Majtistët-enveristët-nanoistët- stalinistët kanë marrë pjesë në UÇK, por me diletantizmin e tyre, duke sulmuar aty-këtu forcat serbe, e pastaj ikë shumë e kanë rrezikuar popullaten civile. U pa. Ata më shumë kanë luftuar për poste, për pasuri materiale - për banesa, pompa të benzinës, ndërmarrje, troje ndërtimi, hotele etj. etj. Ata po i vrasin nacionalistët e figurat e ndritura të Kombit. Ke pasur edhe amerikanë që kanë qenë ushtarë të talibanëve. Nëse ka përkrahës verbal të B. Ladenit nga ndonjë imamë, apo mysliman, ata janë të rrallë.
Edhe Bushi ka deklaruar se myslimanizmi është religjion i paqës e i mëshirës. Ata që e keqpërdorin fenë janë pseudomyslimanë. Të gjitha religj. keqpërdoren. Ndër të krishterë është paraqitur komunizmi, inkuizicioni, fashizmi dhe nacizmi!

----------


## Shën Albani

Mistik,

i kemi ata politikan qe i kemi. Nesra historianet do te shkruajne se erdhi liria, ( jo shteti, akoma jemi larg ) ne saje te punese se Rugoves dhe Thacit....
Fishta ate qe e ka shkruar e ka shkruar se ashtu trajtoheshim. E din se Bizmarku thoshte se shqiptaret nuk ekzistojne , pse ? Sepse ishim shkrire ne menatlitet anadollak, vetem gjuha na kishte mbetur e asgje tjeter, madje as kuzhina...

SI NE KOHEN E Fishtes edhe sot po trajtohemi, por nuk po deshirojme ta besojme. E pa ne Maqedoni, ne Presheve...dhe po e sheh ne Kosove...TE permenda me lart Bosnjen dhe si ne Evrope akoma faktori FE po luan rol vendimtar.

Ja po t´i numroj disa fakte:

Ne Kroaci serbet, deshen nje republike : Krajinen, au be ? Jo! Se Kroacia eshte vend katolik, e per perendimin eshte me i aferte katolicizmi se ortodoksizmi. 
Tash me radh na vjen Bosnja, vend me shumice muslimane nje numer serb dhe nje pakice katolike kroate. Dhe Bosnja u be sallat, ne nje shtet me tri ushtri dhe me tri polici. Nese dikush beson se ky shtet me tri armata mbijeton,atehere ai nuk eshte objektiv! Pra tani ne nje shtet musliman tolerohet krijimi i nje shteti katolik, nje ortodoks edhe pse historikisht nuk kane ekzistuar kurre.
E Kosova ? PEr Kosoven asnje shtet nuk shprehet per pavaresi. Ne jemi te sigurte se pavaresia ka ardhe apo eshte ne ardhje e siper. Serbet pa pushim punojne per te na mbajtur brenda, si edhe hoxhallaret, mjekroshat qe herepashere i prezenton shtypi perendimor e ai serb, per t´i a futur Evropes panikun nga nje Kosove te mevetesishme!
Simpatia gradualisht po iken prej nesh, pervec hoxhallareve online dhe hoxhallaret ne xhami, nje ndihme te tille eshte duke e dhene edhe mafia shqiptare...po ku qendron e verteta ? E verteta eshte se perendimi luan me dy masa: Nje faktori i gathsme per lufte te ´ne duhet te caramtoset deri ne fund, te mos ngrej krye dhe dy varferimi i Kosoves, sa askujt te mos i interesoje pavaresia, por mbijetetsa. Dhe meqenese problemi duhet te zgjidhet ne tavoline, tavolina nuk toleron te kenaqet vetem njera pale, por te dyja, pra atehere vijme te kompromisi dhe ne si edhe shume here ne histori do ta bejme ate qe deshiron Evropa dhe do ta quajme kurve pa pare se fajet i kemi ne, pa pare se dite e nate punohet kunder pavaresise edhe ate te ne, ne brendine tone! Pvaaresia nuk eshte vajze te ciles duhet t´i japim komplimente, ajo kerkon cilesi ne te gjitha fushat!

Shko nje dite ne nje xhami dhe pyete hoxhen si te sillmei me amerikanet, do ta shohish se ata e dijne permendsh historine arabe, e perkujton Muratin duke u vene femijeve emra si ai, por asnjeri nuk e njeh e as nuk e don Skenderbeun. Liria dhe simpatia evropiane fitohet me rruge te Skendrbeut, jo duke respektuar deshiren e Sulltan Muratit dhe te fosileve te tija!

----------


## Nika

Katolikët u japin fëmijëve emra italianë, ortodoksët emra grekë. Më shumë shqiptarë myslimanë ke me emra Kastriot se të religj. tjera.
Shpresoj se Amerika ka me (na) ndihmuar që ta fitojë pavarësinë Kosova, pasi 95% e Shqipt. e dëshiron, dhe besoj se do ngadhnjejë e drejta e vetëvendosjes.
As regjimi në Shqipëri nuk e dëshiron bashkimin me Kosovën. Pajtohem se ndër ne ende vlenë thënia e Konicës ...-se shqiptarët janë armiqtë më të mëdhenj të shqiptarëve,-  por nuk është faji siç mendoni, vetem i myslimanëve. Myslimanët kanë qenë shumicë në UÇK. Kemi shumë patriotë myslimanë. Edhe Kadareja e ka prejardhjen prej tyre etj.

----------


## Shën Albani

Mistik, 
ne jemi shumica te tille, por UCK nuk ka lufutuar per te drejta fetare e per xhami, perndryshe bota do te na kishte quajtur terrorista. Ne kemi luftuar per clirim kombtar pa e theksuar askund faktorin religjioz! Lufta jone eshte bere me flamurin kombtar, e jo me flamurin qe valon ne xhami!
E sot kudo kane ngritur krye vehabitet qe kane propozuar ne Maqedoni qe shqiptafret te shkruhen arab, propagande te tille bejne hoxhallaret. Kadare i ka bere thirrje kombit t´i kthehet krishterimit, kete e gjen te " Ra ky mort e u pame!", dhe pastaj hoxhallaret kane dashur ta denojne me vdekje si Salman Ruzhdien, por nuk eshte kerkuar dicka e tille ne Meke, sepse Mexhihati i Kosoves nuk eshte pajtuar, por ai i Shqiperise dhe i Maqedonise , po!

Ti e din se Serbia i pa mbyllur te gjitha shkollat, por asnje xhami, sepse interesi i tyre ishte t´i prezenotjne Evropes fotografi te karakterit Afroaziatik.

Evropa nuk permend religjionin, apo behet se eshte e parendesishme, por ne fakt tani dehsirojne qe BE te definohet si vend krishter, kete kerekese e ka bere Papa! Pra Evrope boterisht nuk lidh FEJEN, por vendose sipas saj! Se vendos keshtu t´i numrova ato fakte me larte, dhe nese ne sillemi ashtu sic jemi duke u sjellur, me hoxhallare me xhamia e flamur arab, pavaresi nuk do te kete. Shko te albislami.com dhe shiko si hoxha thot se do te vije koha kur muxhahedinet do ta clirojne Romen, e prej kujt duhet te clirohet ? Vetem aj dreq hoxhe e din. Po kujt i sherbejne fajli te tilla, natyrisht Serbise!!! Dhe kudo ne Azi e Afrike ka shprese te tilla se nepermes Shqiperise do te kaloje Shpata e Allahut per te cliruar Romen! Keto gjera dihen edhe ne qarqet politike dhe ti po sheh sot disponimin e botes ndaj Cecenise, Palestines e vendeve tjera islame!

Nga Amerika nuk kam shume shprese. Se paku jo nga Bushi. Neve jemi demtuar shume nga ky konflikt fetar qe po behet tash dhe nese e theksojme se ne jemi si ata qe ju vrane me aeroplane, Amerika largohet prej nesh...shikoi pak faqet islamike shqiptare dhe i sheh te mbushura me kritike ndaj amerikaneve dhe sheh mijera fotografi palestinezesh, por asnje te shiqtareve. Tash e 500 vjet hoxhallaret jetojne nga ky popull, por pa pra punojne kunder interesave vitale te ketij kombi. 500 vjet e lane keta analfabet, derisa priferinjet ne kisha shkruanin e kopjonin libra me dore, keta shkrunain hajmali dhe benin magji!!!

----------


## Zanë Kosove

> _Postuar më parë nga mistiku_ 
> *Harrova të shtoj se pavarësimin e Kosovës më së shumti e varrosin majtistet-të kuqtë e Kosovës e Shqipërisë, që punojn për serbë e grekë.*


Kjo,qe paska thene mistiku eshte ajo qe varros pavaresin e Kosoves.

Shën Albani, kam lexuar disa shkrime tuajat, dhe gjithekund toni i fjales suaj eshte ANTI ISLAMIZMIT!
Ha..., ç'me kujtuat keta misionaret Jehova, qe te shtunave apo dielave vine dhe trokasin dyerve, per te mbjell Jehovizmin!!!!!

----------


## macia_blu

Edhe une jam kundra islamizmit..................
po kjo nuk do me thene se jam jahoviste.
islamizmi perbotesisht dihet se eshte  e fare e fe e keqe.
.............
me urrejtje per islamizmin macia

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*Nuk ka kënaqësi më të madhe, se kur të shan një hipokrit*

----------


## Shën Albani

Shën Albani, kam lexuar disa shkrime tuajat, dhe gjithekund toni i fjales suaj eshte ANTI ISLAMIZMIT!

Zane,

Islami nuk eshet fe, por ideologji ushtarake. Kunder islamit ka luftuar Skenderbeu 25 vite rresht, por ne perqafuam deshiren e Muratit e jo deshiren e Skenderbeut! Te jesh kunder islamit eshte thjesht humane, sepse eshte liber diskriminues dhe luftenxites!

----------


## armandovranari

Me ca shoh une ti Shen Alban e sheh myslimanizmin e Shqiptareve si pengese per integrimin e Shqiperise dhe rregullimin e statusit te Kosoves ne Evrope. Ndihet nje fryme propagande ne trajtimin e kesaj ceshtje ne shkrimet e tua shen Alban.
Na intereson pra ti largohemi myslimanizmin, kesaj ideologjie ushtarake!?? , sepse nuk e do evropa.
Nese do na duhej te zgjidhnim ne kete menyre une, musliman dhe mbrojtes krenar i fese islame, nuk do ta deshiroja kurre nje integrim te tille kushtezuaes dhe mohues te drejtash kaq themelore.

Ne rradhe te pare atdheu, Skenderbeu luftoi kunder pushtimit dhe jo kunder islamit, ai mbrojti atdhene dhe jo krishterimin.

Eshte turpi me i madh per shqiptarin te jape doreheqjen nga bindjet e tij perfshi ketu bindjen fetare perballe nje ndihme politike dhe shprese per mireqenie ekonomike te ofruar si kafshate qe i hidhet nje qeni ne cirk.
Vendi i Shqiptareve eshte Ballkani, as Lindja me tepricat e devotshmerise fetare as Perendimi me imoralitetet e shumellojta dhe margjinalizimin e njeriut.  
Une nuk akuzoj te gjithe Katoliket si imorale dhe  perverse meqenese disa prifterinj ne USA po denohen per abuzime seksuale me te mitur.  Ne kete rast po te beja nje krahasim me myslimanizmin, bazuar ne brumosjen time Ballkanase burrerore,  do urreja me teper nje prift imoral sesa nje xhihad qe jep jeten e tij per nje kauze qe ai mednon se eshte e drejte.

----------


## Shahu1

sa i trashe qe eshte ky shen albani

----------


## Shën Albani

"Eshte turpi me i madh per shqiptarin te jape doreheqjen nga bindjet e tij perfshi ketu bindjen fetare perballe nje ndihme politike dhe shprese per mireqenie ekonomike te ofruar si kafshate qe i hidhet nje qeni ne cirk."

Ishte tup i vogel te braktisnim bindjet tona vetem pse keshtu deshi pushtuesi ?
Domehtene turpi i djeshem, ishte  turp i mire, por ky i sotmi qenka i keq!
Shqiptaret nuk kane luftuar per komb me Skenderbeun, por per Fe. Ne shekullin XV, kombet nuk kane ekzsituar sic jane sot, por jane numruar sipas feve!
Feja jone Islami: Kryeheroi Katolik: Atlet i Krishtit!
Shkrimi i pare shqip: Formula e Pagezimit, e krishter. Feja jone Islami:
Libri i pare shqip, bibla ( MESHARI ), feja jone Islami.
Personi me i njohur ne bote nje femer shqiptare: Nenen Tereza, ne musliman!
Kadare apelon per dezinfektim dhe kthim ne rrugen e te pareve, hoxhallaret bejne te kunderten!

Dhe sa krenar do t ´ishte Sulltan Murati kur sheh produketet e tija ( fosilet ) qe vazhdojne luften e tij!

Dhe sa i deshpruar do t´ishte Skenderbeu , kur te shoh kombin e vet, jo me ideologji te tij, por duke cmuar deri ne qiell deshiren e Sulltaneve anadollak!!!! MAdje edhe femijet e vet duke i perkujtuar me emrin e pushtuesit: Mehmet, Murat, Sinan etj....

Skenderbeu hero kombetar, Sulltan Murati hero shpirteror, anadollak!
Me keq nuk mund te prishet nje komb!!!!

Ose me shpirt e trup shqiptar, me pak Skenderbe e me pak sulltan murat prish karakterin dhe homogjenitetin e kombit! Rrjedhimisht ardhemrine e tij, sic eshte prishur e coptuar e kaluara e tij!!

----------


## Nika

Shën Albani, sa për dijeni nuk e kan ndërruar fenë myslimanët, por të tuajt të krishterët, - ata kanë kaluar në islam!
Feja myslimane nuk është as më e mirë, as më e keqe! Ata që e keqpërdorin, nuk janë myslimanë të denjë!
Është e kotë polemika me Sh. Alban!

----------


## Zanë Kosove

> _Postuar më parë nga macia_blu_ 
> *Edhe une jam kundra islamizmit..................
> po kjo nuk do me thene se jam jahoviste.
> islamizmi perbotesisht dihet se eshte  e fare e fe e keqe.
> .............
> me urrejtje per islamizmin macia*


macia_blu obobo  shume  qenke terbu, mos valle ndoj 'Islam' keq t'ka shutu? Nuk kam prit qe juve macia_blu  do 'grrithni' keshtu!!!!!!!!
Une nuk mendova te jete ai tjetri Jehova, por ketu po villte urrejtjen ndaj lobit musliman, per te 'mbjell' orthodoksizmin apo katolicizmin o mace, mu sikur ata Jehovat qe trokasin derë më derë, e kjartë tani, hopefully!

*Zanë e Kosovës muslimane!*

ps: ASD * mira!

----------

